# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Công ty dịch công chứng tiếng Anh ở Bắc Giang.

## Trans24h

*Dịch và công chứng ở Bắc Giang* hiện đang là một trong những dịch vụ khá được nhiều khách hàng quan hoài. hiện thời, Bắc Giang thu hút rất rất nhiều công ty nước ngoài nên nhu cầu về dịch thuật công chứng sang tiếng việt hoặc sang tiếng pháp, tiếng đức, tiếng nga, tiếng nhật…đang trở sang cấp thiết đối với nhiều tổ chức tại Bắc Giang.
 Với hơn 10 năm kinh nghiệm trong ngành dịch thuật, tổ chức dịch thuật a2z là công ty hàng đầu Việt Nam trong việc cung cấp dịch vụ dịch thuật công chứng chuyên ngành. Chúng tôi luôn được khách hàng quan tâm và tin tưởng bởi:

Đó chính là sức mạnh cũng như uy tín của công ty trong suốt hơn 10 năm qua. Đội ngũ dịch thuật tại Bắc Giang của tổ chức đều là những nhân tài xuất dung nhan, tốt nghiệp từ những trường đại học chính quy chuyên ngành, có kiến thức chuyên sâu về mọi lĩnh vực. Cùng với đó là đội ngũ cộng tác viên, chuyên gia hàng đầu trong và ngoài nước nồng nhiệt viện trợ góp phần vào sự chính xác, chất lượng của những bản dịch.

tiến trình dịch thuật tại Bắc Giang tiêu chuẩn châu Âu:
 Nhằm bảo đảm về tính bảo mật thông báo khách hàng cũng như nội dung của tài liệu, độ xác thực trong khâu dịch tài liệu tiếng anh, công ty đã vận dụng Quy trình dịch tiêu chuẩn châu Âu (CEN), phương pháp luận định hướng dịch ISO 9001. Mỗi bản dịch sau khi dịch đều được những kiểm định viên người nước ngoài và chuyên gia hiệu đính chi tiết trước khi xuất bản.
 công ty dịch thuật a2z luôn cam kết bồi thường 100% nếu có sơ sót dịch lớn hơn 10%.

Xem thêm: *[replacer_a]*



Văn phòng dịch thuật tại Bắc Giang

Giá cả cạnh tranh, rẻ nhất Bắc Giang:
 Tùy theo độ dài của văn bản và thời kì giao hàng, khách hàng sẽ được tham vấn với mức giá cả hợp lý, rẻ nhất. Giá cả linh hoạt theo từng dịch vụ mà khách hàng đề nghị và thường xuyên cập nhật trình giá dịch tài liệu tiếng anh.

Dịch thuật tại Bắc Giang đa chuyên ngành:
 Đây là một trong lĩnh vực chuyên môn dịch thuật mà công ty dịch thuật cung cấp cho khách hàng. Với đội ngũ dịch thuật giàu kinh nghiệm đã tham dự nhiều dự án lớn nhỏ cho nhiều doanh nghiệp trong và ngoài nước, chúng tôi luôn tự tin trước những bản dịch công chứng chuyên ngành.
 Hãy liên tưởng ngay với chúng tôi nếu khách hàng có nhu cầu dịch thuật công chứng tại Bắc Giang với cam kết về chất lượng, độ chuẩn xác với giá rẻ nhất tại Bắc Giang.

Liên hệ: 0948944222

----------

